# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  O L A   2006

## Judy Canty

I will be attending my first OLA meeting in Orlando. From reading previous posts on the subject, I'm looking forward to a great time! 

How many OptiBoarders will be there? :bbg:

----------


## LKahn

We are based in Orlando.  Happy to be a source of info for the area.  Call on us if you need anything.

----------


## Judy Canty

Well, I've returned from my first OLA and I had a wonderful time.  Ran into more than a few friends, including Jerry Thornhill, an OptiBoarder and a co-worker from my first job in the business at New City Optical in Va. Beach.  I'm told that the convention is much smaller than it used to be, but the level of enthusiasm was very high.  It was a great show for Polycore and I hope for everyone else.

----------

